# ATV Noobie Plow Question



## Doozy8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys (and gals if there are any). I am new to the forum and ATVs in general.

I have a yard machine 8HP 24" blower for my own residence and I am looking to possibly get an ATV with a plow for my very long driveway and maybe help out my 3 neighbors. Can a plow/winch be installed on any ATV? I am not looking to spend too much on my first one but I have someone local selling a X-Treme Machine; Tantrum 100, 110cc. I know a 110 is small, but would it be sufficient for my own driveway and for yard work? There is also someone local selling a brand new Warn 48" plow. Would I need a winch too?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont think that is nearly big enough. Look at Craigs list.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

250 would be a bare minimum in my book. You don't need a winch, you can manually raise the plow with a lever.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I plowed with a Suzuki 125 last year...I wouldn't do it again. I've got a 2wd Suzuki 250 with low range gears that I use as a backup machine...but it's tons easier with my 4x4 350 Honda. 

I've really got to keep the momentum up with 2wd. That's pretty hard on the machine...and on your body when you hit something hard enough to put you over the bars and lying on the ground in front of the plow . It's much easier to be able to go slow with a 4wd machine. I'd stick to brand names also, my newest machine is a 1987...and all 3 still run perfectly.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That little thing can't handle the weight of a plow, let alone a person on it too. It would have a hard time just moving with a plow and person on it. Save your money.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

It could be done but it's not a good idea to try.
that quad wont have enough power to push much snow at all. or last very long doing it.
just looked up a tantrum 100 that is for kids to learn how to ride on.

you need a 300cc quad at least. with low gearing.

go through some of the post here and learn. 
the ATV Plow with pics thread shows many different brands and plows and there's only the post by hggrad with a 100cc machine and he only did that 1 year before going to something bigger.
my backup machine last year was an 84 Honda Big Red 200CC 3 wheeler with a V-plow and was only good up to 6" of snow after that forget it. 

to get something decent and workable you'll need to spend $3,000.00 that is for a 300cc machine that is 4x4 with plow and winch installed.
if your budget is less than the $3k, your gonna have to be creative on things, you can plow with a 250cc machine that is 2x4 with rear weight and chains but that has limit's on how much it can due.
heck I sold the Big Red for $1,500.00 to a guy and he was happy to have that. 

though you can get by on a smaller quad with a small plow as you already have a nice blower and if the snow is 2 much for the quad you'll just use the snowblower.

first is due some looking around.
find out what type a quad you want, Honda, Yahamaha, Polaris, etc, 
then your plow brand, Moose, cycle country, warn, swisher.

good luck on your quest.
sublime out


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm normally a big supporter of being creative and saving some money. But, if you have to buy the quad you might as well get something that will do some work and last a long time. I've had some experience with some of the chinese quads and there's no way I could recommend any of them for severe duty like plowing. They're ok to mess around the yard on, but any big stress is going to wear out the clutches and break cheap bolts. 

I'm in the snow belt in Michigan, but we had a mild winter last year. We got 4" of wet snow the first storm this year would have stopped the 125 Suzuki dead in its tracks. My 250 Suzuki got stuck at the bottom of the driveway and wouldn't push the heavy snow up the very very small grade. My 350 4x4 Honda was a rockstar with the wet snow. You'll never see me on a small machine again.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I plowed a few seasons with a 225cc 2wd Yamaha Moto4, and it was okay but not the greatest.The best option this quad had was low gear which made the quad really crawl and push snow. I would go out every few hours and plow because in deep snow the quad went nowhere. Even my '07 500 Foreman has trouble in heavy, wet snow, so I have to go out every few hours.

So, it probably could be done, but I don't think a 125 could push a 48" plow. If you can, look on Craigslist and Ebay for a used 350-400cc quad and then install the plow on that. Good luck!


----------

